# 8ft curves



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Iam not sure what size curve track i need to use for a 8ft curve so i can run a bachmann connie. All i have on my layout now are ri curve track.Iam planning to add a loop to our existing lay out just to run the connie it wiil be about 60 ft of track. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,

Most G scale is diameter, 8 foot would be 4 foot radius. Every other scale measures in radius. 4 foot should be more then enough for your connie.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd make it as big as I could.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

From my experience with my Connie and my eight foot diameter track, I would say that eight foot would be MINIMUM. Go bigger if you can. With my new layout, I'm going with 5 to 6 foot MINIMUM radius. I'm all 1/20.3 narrow gauge.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok here is where i confused radius and diameter. I have a small area to where we have our layout in our layout we have two individual loops all the curved track is lgb r1 curved track. We are trying to add one more loop section to run the bachmann connie on. I iam trying to find out what is the tigthous curve we can use for this engine. Our whole side yard measures about 26 ft by 30ft and we already have the two loops that i mentioned before. Iwill post a couple of pictures so you can see what i nean.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok here is a picture i hope


----------

